# uae business resident visa



## ronbha

Dear Friends


We are looking forward to moving to UAE however there remains few questions

1. we would be doing e commerce business which essentially can be done from home.........having said that do we have to obtain license from one of the free zones.

2. for example if we opt for Ajman free zone ...is it mandatory to stay in Ajman or one could stay anywhere in UAE. Also since the business is of e commerce networking...........................how will this whole thing work 

3. as stated earlier our business does not require office set up...but i guess to obtain business resident visa is it true that we have to form company in one of the zones 

please guide


----------

